# Comcast Internet Explorer



## killaer (Aug 28, 2006)

Well, this is a very minor problem, maybe not a porblem at all, but here goes 

I just installed a new cable modem, and with it came a bunch of stupid comcast crap. I uninstalled most of it that I don't need, but when I start up internet explorer. It's got a little comcast logo on the upper right side of IE, and it says "Windows Internet Explorer provided by Comcast"
Now, usually this wouldn't bother me, but this kind of tells me that they might have installed something stupid that does this. Is there any way to remove this? Just get my old plain internet explorer back? Minor problem, but whatever.

I was also wondering on a side note if this new modem from comcast would effect my internet speed...especially in games, do different modems effect your latency, etc?

Well thanks in advance for the help


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

Howdy Killer..

You can uninstall everything Comcast installed now. You need to do it only once then delete everything..

I did it with yahoo dsl. And this way when you open up internet exlporer you wont see the comcast logo

Also you can go into yor start menu and right click on Internet explrer and send another shortcut to the desktop and use that one..Make sure you change the homepage as well, you can change it back but change it to google then run cleanup from below reboot and all should be well

http://www.stevengould.org/downloads/cleanup/CleanUp452.exe


----------



## killaer (Aug 28, 2006)

Hm...when I get IE on my desktop in a shortcut it still shows the comcast thing.


----------



## geek73 (Mar 29, 2007)

Did you uninstall everything from comcast? And use cleanup


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If a vendor has replaced the normal Internet Explorer spinning logo with their own, it is very easy to set it back to the default without editing the registry directly.

1. Close IE
2. Go to Start / Run
3. Enter in rundll32 iedkcs32.dll,Clear
4. Now start up your browser and the spinning logo will be back to the default.


----------



## Chode (Sep 8, 2006)

Just a tiny utility to remove Internet Explorer "provided by" messages. From Rob Pegoraro's Fast Forward cloumn in the Washington Post: http://windowsxp.mvps.org/ie/ispunbrand.htm


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, the previous solution could be put into a one line batch file, that's pretty "tiny". :grin:


----------



## mistytoe (Feb 12, 2009)

rundll32 iedkcs32.dll,Clear in the start run command worked perfectly you rock and this site rocks!!!!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad it was of use. :smile:


----------

